# How are Volkswagen 2.5 I-5 holding up? (looking at 2013 Golf)



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Just wondering how these motors (and 5-speed-mated manuals) are holding up?
I keep thinking about alternatives to my present car's running costs, but can't seem to settle down on a particular car. I'm willing to bite the Volkswagen bullet once again, but I have a limit to how much biting I'll be doing.

Let me know. It'll be from new with a warranty this time. :laugh:
The plan is to keep it for a long time. A very long time. 10-15 years minimum. :laugh:

Car in question is a 2013 5-door Golf Wolfsburg Edition, with 17", fogs, sunroof and cloth seats and a 5-speed stick.

Pic for reference only.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Um... Awesome! It's a mod friendly engine and a very strong and reliable one as well.. very much issue free, just oil changes and you are done 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

^And that's coming from the owner of a 2.5 pushing angry power


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

I love my 2.5 jetta. 105xxx on it, modded and still going strong. just got the um tune today feels like a whole different car. Very reliable car.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I bought this car with the sole intent of driving the everloving piss out of it. There's not a better platform to start from if you're looking to buy a new hatch, mod it, and keep it forever.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I've driven 160k miles in 5 years. No problems what so ever.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

205,000km on it, boosting 10psi and this motor has never had a problem i didnt create


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Good strong motor. Routine oil changes, fuel filter (every 40K), plugs, and you are good to go.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

GTACanuck said:


> 205,000km on it, boosting 10psi and this motor has never had a problem i didnt create


^^ that ought to tell you something right there 

120k miles on mine. the 2.5 + 5spd platform is seemingly bullet-proof.

obviously, if you're going to be running a turbo you're going to want to substitute an adequate clutch.

OP, if i was in the market to purchase new, it would be right in line with what you are looking at; in candy white of course 

good luck...


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

2011 Golf here, only 20,600 miles but no issues with the engine at all. Only thing I have had fixed was the cruise control, which mysteriously stopped working after my year 2 service (the firmware was re-flashed after a firmware recall and it broke). May have been a coincidence, but only a minor issue.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

72k miles owned since mile 1, 5 speed 09 (the "best" 2.5 was the 07's and 09's pre 2010, 09 has the 2010 w/MAP sensor and better ECM, but not the taller gears... VERY FUN!!! Red lined daily, since mile 1.

I've had short runner intake manifold, HPA puck engine mount, and test pipe since something like 7k-15k i forget what i did when lol too many hobbies! 

1.) my car burned through continental DWS in 25k miles... 
2.) my car burned through first set of brakes in 30k miles...  (is normal)

I've put some wear and tear on my 2.5. I also towed a San Juan 21 sail boat to and from the marina and to Michigan from Indiana a few times. You can look the boat up, but its about 2,000lbs on the trailer.



My ENGINE RUNS FLAWLESSLY, STRONG, and amazingly smooth (except for shot (spongy) upper engine mounts which will be my next upgrade).

I broke my engine in like I do all my rebuilds and any other new modern water cooled engines I've dealt with in the past. I get the oil pressure/temp up, then mile 5 or so I RIP through first, then decel, RIP through second then decel, RIP all the way to top of third then decel. This forces your piston rings to make a permanent bond that will last the ages and seal like none other. (only possible to do during engine break in period so don't beat on your high mile engines guys). The accel forces the piston rings into walls and digs in, the decel in gear sucks everything out that you're grinding to "polish" the cuts you're putting into the walls w/the rings.

My engine has not, does not, and probably never will burn or drip a drop of oil. Not even over my 7,500 miles oil change interval do I lose 1/2 a quart. I changed the oil every 5k the first 30k miles then upped to 7500, 10k is just dumb but you can get away with it if you really are super ecofantastic or something. I've done this to a lot of engines, including the 2.5, 16v, and 24v vr6... not one problem with any of the engines. Not even a tiny bit of oil loss w/vr6 or the 2.5 which are both notorious for losing more than average.

I forgot to mention, I'd never tell someone to buy an automatic VW. Their automatics are garbage, toyota guts or not they're junk.

I'd just like to add, you can stretch the plugs out further than 60k miles. I'm currently at 72k on originals with no loss in performance/gas mileage logs and going for 100k hopefully. I only burn 93 octane in my car.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

tchilds said:


> 72k miles owned since mile 1, 5 speed 09 (the "best" 2.5 was the 07's and 09's pre 2010, 09 has the 2010 w/MAP sensor and better ECM, but not the taller gears... VERY FUN!!! Red lined daily, since mile 1.


What's wrong with the 08 and 2010? The taller gear starts in 2011. My 2010 mk6 looks (IMO) great, and still has the shorter and fun gears.

However, some has said that the me17.5 is harder to tune, so a 08 is actually best. 


Peter


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

gugu1981 said:


> What's wrong with the 08 and 2010? The taller gear starts in 2011. My 2010 mk6 looks (IMO) great, and still has the shorter and fun gears.
> 
> However, some has said that the me17.5 is harder to tune, so a 08 is actually best.
> 
> ...


The 08 and 07 are the best platform to build off of --in some ways.

The 2010 is the best looking 2.5L car with the shorter gearing, and the GTI exhaust on a MK6 looks stellar and performs admirably --BUT the ME 17.5 isn't port tunable YET. The MED 17.5 is a better ECU insofar as what it can do when it gets cracked but I'll put money on it being 3-5 years before most local Dyno tune shops in the US market have tools to custom tune an ME17.5 on site.

As for arguments about gears --my 2013 gears do suck, but the OA4/O2J-B isn't a great transmission no matter which variant. The O2Q is VAG's best FWD manual gearbox by far, and it's worth putting into any 2.5L build that's not going AWD or DSG swap. 

The 2011+ motors with the rediculiously large gears have a better header (not that it matters for a turbo build) and they produce more torque down low where it counts.

Beyond that, the MK5 and MK6 Bunny/Golf share effectively the same unibody and motor and parts are equally plentiful. With a Jetta, the MK6 2.5L cars are **** --I wouldn't buy one with somebody else's money, let alone money I had to work for myself.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the 5 speed has proven pretty dang good. Much better than past versions anyway lol.

its no o2q but definitely is no old school crumby o2j either.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Me17.5 is port tunable.

It's the 2011+ that isn't.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Me17.5 is port tunable.
> 
> It's the 2011+ that isn't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


So we all agree, he needs to get a low mileage 2010 5 speed, and ideally swap it out for an o2q!!! Or 09 :laugh:


lol seriously though, the 2013 looks nice dude and the taller gears aren't bad, just better gas mileage but a bit more tame.


----------



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

The i-5's are great engines! I turbo'd mine at 60k miles, and ran it up to 15 psi WITHOUT an intercooler, yeah pretty stupid... ive turned it down since and added an intercooler, BUT i ran it like that for about 3 or 4 months and still have not had any issues with my engine with the turbo kit added, i think i need a new fuel filter and thats about it im at 112k now and still running strong:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> Me17.5 is port tunable.
> 
> It's the 2011+ that isn't.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty ~75% sure only the ME17.5 isn't port tunable outside of 8 cars, and that's because the manufacturers gave out the RSA1028 keys. The


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tchilds said:


> So we all agree, he needs to get a low mileage 2010 5 speed, and ideally swap it out for an o2q!!! Or 09 :laugh:
> 
> 
> lol seriously though, the 2013 looks nice dude and the taller gears aren't bad, just better gas mileage but a bit more tame.


My 2013's gears are so damn big I get better mileage in 4th until I hit 70MPH. I'm buying a 6MT soon because I can't stand it.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

tchilds said:


> 72k miles owned since mile 1, 5 speed 09 (the "best" 2.5 was the 07's and 09's pre 2010, 09 has the 2010 w/MAP sensor and better ECM, but not the taller gears... VERY FUN!!! Red lined daily, since mile 1.
> 
> I've had short runner intake manifold, HPA puck engine mount, and test pipe since something like 7k-15k i forget what i did when lol too many hobbies!
> 
> ...


1. How many times do you do this?

2. My 01M 4sp auto went 219xxx miles. It's currently needs a new G68 sensor and possibly a valve body rebuild. Guess I was lucky or the Holy water (from Wolfsburg, VW Vatican) I blessed it must have worked.  Do you know wassup with the Aisin sourced VW autos? Why do they do so well in Toyota and Lexus vehicles but have problems in VWs and other German cars? I wondered if VW cheapened the engineering specs?


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

many of us can probably agree its one of VW most reliable engines. You don't have much to worry about. I have not driven the 2011 and up but be aware that I hear the taller gears suck.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd just run up and down through each gear once... is all I've ever done. Not trying to break it, just break it in.

I don't always have room to get to top of 4th and down shift all the way down to first but I try to find the room


----------



## dhungubc (Sep 5, 2013)

It drives well.

However, I just had the crankshaft seal replaced (Under warranty) on my 2012 less than 10k. Oil leak was found during an inspection.


----------



## Fast505 (Aug 28, 2013)

169K miles on my 2006 Rabbit. Just replaced the radiator, but that's the worst of it. Best car I've owned aside from a 1996 Passat Wagon TDI. Ran that to 240K miles and sold for $7K.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Diesel motors cost more per mile to maintain than gas, in vw's. I bet you still come out ahead on the gasser. You may get 2,000 for it at 240k but the 7k resale diesel cost 5000 more to begin with...


2.5 is the best 4v/cyl motor vw has built to date. Don't tell the vr6 guys though.




Btw, not dogging tdi theyre amazing and have their perks for some. Its just the 2.5 head flow is amazing for a vw and except for early timing chain issues and annoyingly tall gears is pretty proven at this point.

TTRS has opened up nice options too recently.


I dog my 2.5 around. I mean pulling a 2200lb boat and trailer with no brakes on a short single axle is nothing for my 2.5. Still zero issues running no cat and on original plugs. I perform all maintenance on schedule otherwise though.

on my third set of tires in 72k miles with solid clutch and no issues running strong cant complain here...

injector orings are fragile as hell... there's my beef with the 2.5.. all of it lol


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

06 Rabbit, 5 speed manual, 145k miles. Few problems here and there, but nothing too terrible. If you work on it yourself, buy a good set of triple squares.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

2008 with 68k...no issues so far...

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

2012 Automatic with 45,000 miles 
zero issues.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

2011 Jetta, 6spd auto, 50k miles, no issues.

Just oil changes, plugs, and recently did a tranny flush.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Only issue I had was my fault not replacing my spark plugs within the maintenance recommendation. - They got WAY out of gap.. 60K, no other issues.

Sorry don't mean to thread jack, but how long is everyone's stock clutch lasting?


----------

